# Spiral Ham with 4-01-2007 sell-buy date, how long can it remain in frig.



## migirl (Mar 4, 2007)

I purchased a Spiral Ham this AM on sale for $1.59 #, when I got it home I noticed the sell-buy date is for tomorrow. Do you think it can remain in the frig until Easter, or should I pop it in the freezer until next Saturday? Keep in mind I will want left overs for sandwiches and the bone for soup afterwards. I'm not wild about frozen ham.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Usually the "sell by" date means you have some time- with a cured product like ham I'd think it'd 5-7 days under refrigeration. Have a look here: Ham Handling, Safety & Storage - Knowledge - Hormel Foods
Or here: Food Product Dating
Or here: Food Product Dating and Storage Times


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

If it is tightly sealed in its original packaging, shrink-wrapped in heavy plastic, for example, it should be all right for next week. Keep it in the coldest part of the fridge.


----------



## migirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks, will do. I'll freeze any leftovers we can't eat in 24 hrs. And the bone, for some good bean soup.


----------

